# Sears Blower/Vac Starter Rope



## Ricardo2009 (Sep 7, 2004)

Have Model 358.797931 (1997) that seems to have a pull starter problem. When I pull rope, it does not seem to turn engine. Rope does recoil. From repair parts diagram it would seem to view the problem I need take both Left and right housing off. Could it be a spring starter dog? I put it away this spring after it did not start after a few years rest. Trying to remember if at first I could not pull rope out easily. Think I might of pulled to hard on a frozen engine? Any suggestions before I put the screw driver to it?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It could be the starter dogs are stuck. The other might be a sheared flywheel key. Only way to know is to pull the case apart and have a look inside.


----------



## Ricardo2009 (Sep 7, 2004)

I did pull case apart and then release the two starter dogs. Assembled case and it runs good. Thanks.


----------

